# How bad is it if I get a bike one size too large?



## tahiti (Apr 11, 2008)

I found a pretty good deal on a hardrock thats hard to pass up. I'm afraid it might be one size too large, its a 21 inch frame when I should really be riding a 19 inch frame. 

I'm 6 foot and my standover is about 33 inches..

I don't intend to be mountain biking too much as I spend a lot of time on the road bike as of now, but how bad is it if I ride one size too large?


----------



## mollystocks (Mar 24, 2008)

Beyond the standover clearance issues, if you ride a bike that "too big" for you, your riding position will be stretched out more and may not be as comfortable to ride, meaning you will have to reach further to grab the bars causing you to be bent over a little more. You can always replace the stem with a shorter one to acheive a more comfortable riding position.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Depends on you. The general rule of thumb (a good one, at that) is that a great deal is no deal at all if the bike doesn't fit!

If you can make the cockpit fit you -- probably requiring a shorter stem -- than you'll probably be OK for use on the road and many trails. The lack of standover clearance becomes a concern when you're tackling something sketchy or steep where you may need to bail. Cracking your nutz is the last thing you want to be concerned with during a ride.

Honestly, for a bike in this price range, I can't imagine a discount big enough to make me consider it. How much are they asking?


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I've actually done that a couple times--slow learner, I guess, and a sucker for a bargain. Was I able to set up the bikes to work for me? Yeah, pretty much. Am I much happier now that I have a bike that actually fits me? Hell yes.

Don't do it. I'm your size, and that bike is too big. You'll like mountain biking a lot more on a bike that fits well. Now if it's a smokin deal, you could buy it, strip off the parts and buy a frame that fits. But since the components on a Hardrock aren't that great, I'd pass.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm with Nate on this one...
the hard rock isn't exactly that expensive a bike to begin with...
actually, it's about as low on the totem pole as I can imagine recommending someone buy, even as a beginner bike...

So I say go for it... but only if they are asking for 100 or less dollars and it's in great shape.
(and yes, I'm exhibiting some snobbishness here, and I know it... and refuse to be sorry)


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

If it wasn't a $2k bike I'd be throwing mine in the garbage...

It's for sale and I'll be buying a bike that's the right size or even a size too small. You can't shorten an effective top tube measurement and that's imperative to riding comfort and bike handling.

It's not a deal if the bike won't fit, don't buy a bike that's too big for you...


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

If it is a Hardrock, it probably already has a pretty short stem, so replacing the stem won't give you much. I myself rode a bike that was 1 size too large for my height but was very comfortable. Actually, it was why I bought it. I rode it with bar ends, stretching out even more - and liked the position. People are different, not just in their measurements, but what they find comfortable. 
In your situation, I'd check if I can take the "behind the saddle" position on the bike, touching the saddle from behind with my upper stomach . If it works - perhaps, the frame is not too big.


----------



## C-Fed (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm 6' and my first XC hardtail (Fuji Nevada) was a 20.5". I eventually went to a shorter stem and found it to be a comfy ride. I still hop on it from time to time. 

My full susser is an 18" though...much better for slinging the bike around on gnarly stuff.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm 6', and i rode a 21" Giant for a while, and felt comfortable. I now ride a 20.5" Giant, and like that too. 

But, don't try to convince yourself that the bike feels good if it really is too big. Size is pretty important.


----------



## infamouz (Jun 2, 2008)

tahiti said:


> I found a pretty good deal on a hardrock thats hard to pass up. I'm afraid it might be one size too large, its a 21 inch frame when I should really be riding a 19 inch frame.
> 
> I'm 6 foot and my standover is about 33 inches..
> 
> I don't intend to be mountain biking too much as I spend a lot of time on the road bike as of now, but how bad is it if I ride one size too large?


I know someone who also purchased a hardrock 21" as oppose to a 19". He's not as tall as you either. He wanted it like that for a reason, can't remember why now. After he tested out my cycle, another hardrock but with a 19" frame, he agreed it was much better for him, since a) it was more comfortable and b) it wasn't that much of a different in terms of size to his 21". I'm 5"10ish, and his 21 and it didn't seem to much of a problem to be honest. But you're 6'; I don't see how that would be such a problem? But then again, everyone is different, if your legs are fairly long then it may be ok. Best thing is to check it out. When I got my hardrock, straight away I thought that I'd been advised badly due to its size, i.e. for my height and physique I was oft-recommended a 19". When I got it, I phoned the company and asked them if they were sure that the size is ok!? They assured me its fine, and to be honest although I'm in doubt about that (still; my first bike since a long time), I've not been on a bike as comfortable as it...

Hope it helps


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

I didn't intend to be mountain biking at all when I bought my mountain bike. Just figured it would be better on those gravel park paths. Stumbled onto a real mtn biking trail quite by accident and that is all I care to ride now. Buy a bike that fits!


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

I am 5.10 and and I marginally fit on the 19" Rockhopper, the 17" just felt a tad bit too small. The options were go with a 17" with a longer stem and a longer seatpost or I went with the shortest stem on the 19" and it feels great. However, now that I'm trying to attempt jumps, wheelies, small little tricks, i think the smaller frame would have been maybe easier to handle.

As far as I remember, the chart said 5.x-5.10 Medium Frame (17"), 5.10 - 6.2 Large frame (19"), 6.2-6.6 I think XL (21") frame and 6.6+ XXL.

Or you can just wear platform shoes


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

> I found a pretty good deal on a hardrock thats hard to pass up. I'm afraid it might be one size too large, its a 21 inch frame when I should really be riding a 19 inch frame.


The frame size is meaningless. If you can standover it, then it's fine. What you need to be concerned with is the top tube length + stem length. And you won't know how long that should be unless you get fitted at a bike shop, or you are able to test ride the bike on a 2+ hour ride and see how your neck and shoulders feel.

I ride road bikes that I can barely stand over them--i.e. there is no clearance at all. The reason I ride frames that big is because the bigger the frame, the higher the bars are. On a big frame, I can keep the seat low to get the right distance to the pedals, and that means my seat is almost level with my handlebars. For me, when the handlebars are more than about 4cm below the seat, I have to really crane my neck up to see down the road, and that causes pain in my neck and shoulders. If I were to get a smaller frame with the same top tube length, then I would have to set the seat higher relative to the top tube. And the more seatpost that is showing, the more drop there will be to the handlebars.



> I don't intend to be mountain biking too much as I spend a lot of time on the road bike as of now, but how bad is it if I ride one size too large?


Then you might want to get a road bike that has wheels that can accommodate a wider tire that is a cross between a road tire and a mtb tire. It will roll faster on the pavement and it will be fine for gravel paths.


----------



## BIGHORN LEW (Mar 26, 2008)

i bought my bike used, ( titus quasi-moto 1.5) off the internet. the guy listed it as a medium. my old bike was a med. i'm 5'-9" tall. when i got it i realized it was a large. :madmax: but after i rode it with a 70mm stem and a thomson 0 set back post, i loved it. the 45'' wheelbase smooths out the trail, and helps in the climbs. i can flick it around easily on jumps and it is very stable, and seems easier to balance in the tech. i will buy a large next time.

some people have longer torsos than others. so no, there are no hard fast rules when it comes to sizing your steed. as long as you can adjust stems and saddles within reason. i say get the bike if you feel it can accomadate your needs. and just ride. you can always get something else when you've gotten your moneys worth out of it.


----------

